# Help! Viewfinder Dirt



## Gabbo (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I have recently bought the Canon 650D from Jessops and I'm new to Dslr's I am really worried as there a few specs of dirt inside the viewfinder, does anyone know what I can do to get rid of it or any shops where they can clean it, here is a photo of what it looks like.




Thanks


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 17, 2012)

probably it's your mirror, or the lens (not sure what it's called) on the ceiling of the sensor chamber. Use a blower. If it doesn't get rid of it, use a cleaning brush. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Gabbo (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks I have tried using a blower but it seemed to of put more dirt on it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2012)

The 'dirt' is likely on the focusing screen that is in the top of the mirror box between the main mirror and the pentamirrors.

It is almost impossible for 'dirt' to get inside the viewfinder pentamirror area. 

Your blower may have lose particles of debris inside it that you are adding to the problem when using it.
Gentle use of a natural bristle brush on the focusing screen will likely work better.
CAMEL HAIR BRUSH WOOD HANDLE


----------



## Gabbo (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok thanks alot for the feedback KmH it really helps!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't sweat it!  The only dirt you need to worry about is the stuff on the lens and sensor, everything else is out of the lightpath to the sensor and won't be recorded.  It's annoying, but unless it's big enough to obscure part of your viewfinder, let it be.


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2012)

True, and though I knew that, crap on my focusing screen was like fingernails dragged across a blackboard to me, and wasn't tolerated. 

That said, I usually discovered the debris during gear prep and didn't have to put up with it when shooting.


----------

